# Caprica premieres 1/22/2010 on SyFy



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

According to TV guide, premiere is Jan 22, 2010 on SyFy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> According to TV guide, premiere is Jan 22, 2010 on SyFy.


Yeah, but it's edited  Best to watch the unedited version before the regular series begins....yummmm


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

Unbox has the HD version of Caprica available for purchase for only $4.99 right now.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mumpower said:


> Unbox has the HD version of Caprica available for purchase for only $4.99 right now.


I grabbed that for free during a promotion and plan to re-watch it instead of the watered down version that will inevitably be on syfy Jan. 22.

TiVo will likely catch this not as Battlestar: Caprica but just Caprica.


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

I think HULU has the unedited version, not in HD though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I grabbed that for free during a promotion and plan to re-watch it instead of the watered down version that will inevitably be on syfy Jan. 22.
> 
> Will a TiVo WL catch this as Battlestar: Caprica? or just Caprica?.


Well, the title of the show is Caprica. But even if TiVo goes insane and changes the title in the Guide Data, a WL for Caprica will still catch it and probably not have too many false positives.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Yeah, but it's edited  Best to watch the unedited version before the regular series begins....yummmm


I have no idea what Caprica is, or how it's been edited. But I'm listening . . .


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I grabbed that for free during a promotion and plan to re-watch it instead of the watered down version that will inevitably be on syfy Jan. 22.


I had the free version as well but it wasn't in HD. All of BSG including the mini-series and The Plan are available in HD now. I say it's money well spent.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I have no idea what Caprica is, or how it's been edited. But I'm listening . . .


Actually, you should be WATCHING and listening....


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Considering how Galactica ended up progressing and ending, do we really want to watch this?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

gastrof said:


> Considering how Galactica ended up progressing and ending, do we really want to watch this?


I was not thrilled with the final season of BSG, but I loved the rest of the series, so I'll be watching Caprica. Hopefully they will do a good job showing how it all started since they know what the ending will eventually be this time!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I have no idea what Caprica is, or how it's been edited. But I'm listening . . .


Well they do go into a club that has Sex as an attraction. Unedited you get some brief soft porn that likely would not be in a televised version

Overall I thought it was up there with the BSG and did the same big issues exploration mixed into a good story and cool sets


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Well they do go into a club that has Sex as an attraction. Unedited you get some brief soft porn that likely would not be in a televised version


Remember, SyFy is "cable" television, and not subject to the same level of restriction as broadcast TV. The content of the _Caprica_ pilot that I've seen, while not ready for prime time network TV, was far tamer than some of the stuff I've seen on FX.

I wouldn't be surprised if they carry _Caprica_ uncut on SyFy. It was, after all, produced with the intent to be a television series...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

tbb1226 said:


> Remember, SyFy is "cable" television, and not subject to the same level of restriction as broadcast TV. The content of the _Caprica_ pilot that I've seen, while not ready for prime time network TV, was far tamer than some of the stuff I've seen on FX.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they carry _Caprica_ uncut on SyFy. It was, after all, produced with the intent to be a television series...


Well, yes. But for a wider audience than just the rather prurient US TV industry. Europe, for example, has very different standards; much looser on nudity and coarse language, although maybe a little more restrictive on violence.

I've often observed that on US Network television you can show a woman being cut in half by a chainsaw as long as you don't show a nipple.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tbb1226 said:


> ...The content of the _Caprica_ pilot that I've seen, while not ready for prime time network TV, was far tamer than some of the stuff I've seen on FX....


Then perhaps you didn't see what I saw. I have never seen full, frontal female nudity (and lots of it) from the waist up on FX....


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Even in Rescue Me?


----------



## DanielJackson (Feb 22, 2009)

Is there a way to create the season pass before Caprica is listed in the guide?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DanielJackson said:


> Is there a way to create the season pass before Caprica is listed in the guide?


No, but you can do a Wish List (which probably wouldn't give too many false positives!).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> Even in Rescue Me?


Not full frontal like in Caprica. But, then, I don't watch Rescue Me regularly...I just catch it every once and a while.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Then perhaps you didn't see what I saw. I have never seen full, frontal female nudity (and lots of it) from the waist up on FX....


"from the waist up" is not "full frontal nudity"...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "from the waist up" is not "full frontal nudity"...


details, details.....my "full" means "total" and then limited from the waist up....

You'll see a lot of side boob and naked ass on FX (crap, even on the major networks sometimes), but never frontal.

I'll try to be more specific next time...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> details, details.....my "full" means "total" and then limited from the waist up....
> 
> You'll see a lot of side boob and naked ass on FX (crap, even on the major networks sometimes), but never frontal.
> 
> I'll try to be more specific next time...


Why are you rolling your eyes at me because you don't know what "full frontal nudity" means?!?

It has a very specific meaning. And you are wrong. So learn what it means or don't, but don't roll your eyes at me just because I don't share your ignorance.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The really rare thing is to see full frontal nudity of a male actor.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Why are you rolling your eyes at me because you don't know what "full frontal nudity" means?!?
> 
> It has a very specific meaning. And you are wrong. So learn what it means or don't, but don't roll your eyes at me just because I don't share your ignorance.


You don't have to be an ass about it. All I was doing was explaining my choice of words.

Oh, and read my sig; it's meant for posters like you...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> You don't have to be an ass about it. All I was doing was explaining my choice of words.


Yeah, right.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> You don't have to be an ass about it. All I was doing was explaining my choice of words.
> 
> Oh, and read my sig; it's meant for posters like you...


Pot? Meet Mr. Kettle.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Oi Vey. 

If you want to see the thing uncut (ie full frontal whatever) wait for the DVD.


----------

